# [PPOTW] What did you think of this years VGX awards?



## T-hug (Dec 8, 2013)

So last night was the annual Spike TV VGX Awards (previously known as the VGAs), if you missed it you can check it out here:

​
​If you did watch it, or some of it, what did you think? Was it better than previous years? Is the ceremony, overall improving or getting worse?​After previous years the show has been slammed for being biased as well as being out of touch with real gamers. This years show seems to have attracted the same feelings and is already receiving criticism from gamers around the globe.​What do you think?​Let us know in the comments!​​​


Spoiler: Previous Polls



Previous Week - Which of the nextgen console do you own?
Week 22 - Do you think the Xbox One launch was good?
Week 21 - Do you think the PS4 launch was good?
Week 20 - Is Microsoft right to ban early Xbone players?
Week 19 - What is the best video game genre?
Week 18 - Is Vita TV a good idea?
Week 17 - Have you got Pokemon X or Y? 
Week 16 - Do you keep trade or sell your games?
Week 15 - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 


 
If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## logon (Dec 8, 2013)

Laughing at the votes so far. All are negative


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just finishing up watching the Thief trailers and preshow stuff.

Probably more entertaining than E3 as far as trailers go. I do not think I will be watching the main show though.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2013)

The Spike VGA awards have always been a joke. As such I didn't even waste a moment of my life entertaining them this year. Glad to hear they didn't change.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 8, 2013)

Can you please add "Awkward" to the list of choices, because thats what it was from start to finish. It was like the 700 Club doing a show on how to be an atheist.


----------



## Minox (Dec 8, 2013)

No idea what VGX really is, but I spent my time watching the first day of Shoutcraft America instead :>


----------



## Mario92 (Dec 8, 2013)

Didn't know what it was, didn't watch it and just laughing so hard for winners. I mean c'mon bioshock was really good but best shooter? And blood dragon is suddenly DLC?


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 8, 2013)

Don't think I managed even 2 minutes before turning it off - embarrassing!  Thankfully the main sites all covered it, so I got to sken at No Man's Sky in far less cringeworthy circumstances! Anyone know how the fukk DiveKick got into the Best Fighting game shortlist?!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 8, 2013)

It was really quite the travesty actually.

Even as a basic rewards show it failed that basic role, the majority of awards were never even announced on TV. Something is very suspect when they don't announce Playstation, Xbox, Nintendo, PC or Handheld game of the year on a three hour long show.
No, instead the show itself felt like a very very long marketing effort, with most of the time dedicated to "world premiers", many of which were not that interesting or something we already knew about. This was not the right place to reveal these new titles at all.

Then there's the co-host Joel McHale. At the start of the show he read lines like "Xenu the one true alien god", "If the game does appear on this show then like the female orgasm, it doesn't exist", "I'm wearing an adult diaper", "Wario is not undergoing sexual reassignment surgery". It seemed like over time Joel actually started neglecting the teleprompter and stopped caring about presenting the show as Spike has intended.
I don't even know what they were thinking giving Pewdiepie a segment all to himself, and yet I didn't find that nearly as grating as the GTA V music performance at the end of the show.

Heck, after the show, the only thing from the show that actually trended globally on twitter was Cranky Kong, who was revealed as the fourth playable character in Donkey Kong Country Freeze. Nintendo squandered an opportunity to show something astounding, though they still showed something good, heck Cranky plays just like Scrooge McDuck complete with pogo jumping.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2013)

mightymuffy said:


> Don't think I managed even 2 minutes before turning it off - embarrassing!  Thankfully the main sites all covered it, so I got to sken at No Man's Sky in far less cringeworthy circumstances! Anyone know how the fukk DiveKick got into the Best Fighting game shortlist?!



It's become a total cult hit among the hardcore fighting game fans. Considering the competition this year was... Injustice? And pretty much nothing else, it's definitely a shortlist contender.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Dec 8, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite is overrated, best shooter it is not.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2013)

Let's be honest;

The VGA's/VGX show always has been, and always will be terrible. I mean shit, I see more talk on twitter and facebook and YouTube from developers/publisher (granted they're canadian only) be more pumped up an excited for the Canadian Video Game Awards.

The show needs to either disappear all together, or get new staff/new host. Geoff just doesn't do it, and I'm pretty sure a ton of gamers aren't too fond of him. The show is nothing but one big advertising wank fest for companies. "Here's this brand new trailer!" (brought to you by Mountain Dew). It's terrible. You can tell the people who get interviewed by Geoff or have any part of the show don't want to be there. 

I mean this year actually had a decent co-host, Joel Mchale. The only problem is Joel was forced to read off of a teleprompter of the VGX's staff shitty jokes. This is a comedian that is big with today's TV audience. Don't bullshit us. We can tell when he's not being himself. Now in Joel's defense, once he decided to basically say "fuck the teleprompter" and started doing his own stuff, he was a lot better. But the look on Geoff's face every time he did that was just painful to watch. 

Does anybody really take this show seriously? When a publisher is bringing out a new game, don't they have other things to write on their game about the awards it got? 

And yes, stated already, this big "everybody is a winner" thing is stupid. I don't understand how Game of the Year can go to GTAV (which is a great game don't get me wrong), but lose out to Assassin's Creed in the action category, or how Rockstar loses to Naughty Dog. You'd figure that if you're getting GOTY, then the other categories you're in you've won, wouldn't you?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 8, 2013)

VGX gon give it to ya, and by "it" I mean "enough cringe to make your face implode."

I do appreciate Joel McHale refusing to give a single shit, however.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Dec 8, 2013)

That's a 4-hour video were to start?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 8, 2013)

We did get this:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbLEz8jVKDU
And this:




So I say it was worth it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> VGX gon give it to ya, and by "it" I mean "enough cringe to make your face implode."
> 
> I do appreciate Joel McHale refusing to give a single shit, however.




The best parts of that video is when Joel is not giving a shit, and in turn showing us how incredibly stupid the VGX's are. Bring him back next year (to replace Geoff plz)


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's become a total cult hit among the hardcore fighting game fans. Considering the competition this year was... Injustice? And pretty much nothing else, it's definitely a shortlist contender.


 
True, it's been a bad year for fighters... DOA5 Plus/Ultimate came out this year though? Suppose it can't really be classed as a new game though....


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2013)

mightymuffy said:


> True, it's been a bad year for fighters... DOA5 Plus/Ultimate came out this year though? Suppose it can't really be classed as a new game though....


 

Persona 4 Arena...


----------



## orcid (Dec 8, 2013)

The highlight of the show was Reggie wearing a metroid pin.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2013)

Which game won "best idependent games fueled by mountain dew"?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 8, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Which game won "best idependent games fueled by mountain dew"?


Thankfully there were no mentions of Mountain Dew or Doritos.
Oh, but don't forget to watch 47 Ronin in theatres Christmas Day.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2013)

but meemm! I wanted moare South paaak!


----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 8, 2013)

Irrelevant is my choice.  Last time I watched VGA it was filled with lame has beens from MTV and their tripe.  Sure Jackass was a funny show in its day but to bring the worst of it to a video game award, when the developers of the programs do hard work and are very intelligent let alone professionals in an industry.  That had to be a huge sucker punch to the gut for them to come across that there.  VGAs are made for the dumb COD fans and the like to smile with glee at.  Probably also flocks of 4channers watch it.  It's like a retard magnet.  It's too bad too because I heard G4 was a good channel some maybe 10 years ago.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> Irrelevant is my choice. Last time I watched VGA it was filled with lame has beens from MTV and their tripe. Sure Jackass was a funny show in its day but to bring the worst of it to a video game award, when the developers of the programs do hard work and are very intelligent let alone professionals in an industry. That had to be a huge sucker punch to the gut for them to come across that there. VGAs are made for the dumb COD fans and the like to smile with glee at. Probably also flocks of 4channers watch it. It's like a retard magnet. It's too bad too because I heard G4 was a good channel some maybe 10 years ago.


 
You mean TechTV. THAT was good.. G4 was never GOOD. it was. okay. When Cheat, X-Play (old), and other GAME related programs were on..then they merged to be TectTVG4 and G4 decided there wasn't enough room for the both of them..Out with the educational one right?..now its just cops, Ninja Warr- oh wait. It's Esquire network now.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 8, 2013)

Basically, all these shows are, marketing opportunities. I mean Joel makes a joke and the other dudes are like, "What the fuck do I say?!?" And this is the show where they list off the game of the year? Stoo-Pid.


Gahars said:


> VGX gon give it to ya, and by "it" I mean "enough cringe to make your face implode."
> 
> I do appreciate Joel McHale refusing to give a single shit, however.




Boring. And the loop where Reggie insulted made a joke and laughed a bit does sound annoying, it's still pretty funny. It was actually some relief from a generally boring scene to watch.





RupeeClock said:


> It was really quite the travesty actually.
> *snip*
> I don't even know what they were thinking giving Pewdiepie a segment all to himself, and yet I didn't find that nearly as grating as the GTA V music performance at the end of the show.


Would you settle for a one minute rendition of it with even worse sound than the actual performance?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> Probably also flocks of 4channers watch it.



They considered it such a travesty they went ahead and made their own game awards show a couple of years back. See "Vidya Gaem Awards"



To this day probably the only good thing to come out of 4chan.


----------



## manlego (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.gametrailers.com/videos/1eyi38/vgx-2013--mega64-next-gen-best-of-awards
This was better than the entire show.
Thats it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> You mean TechTV. THAT was good.. G4 was never GOOD. it was. okay. When Cheat, X-Play (old), and other GAME related programs were on..then they merged to be TectTVG4 and G4 decided there wasn't enough room for the both of them..Out with the educational one right?..now its just cops, Ninja Warr- oh wait. It's Esquire network now.


I thought they changed their mind and are gonna stay as the G4 network... or that's just Canada.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 8, 2013)

Ya that channel is so bad that I complained to them once and they just said "well what do you expect us to play?" I was like um, I dunno maybe screensavers and other programs that were interesting instead of garbage that has Viagra commercials sandwiched inbetween them.  That channel is so sad that the only support they can get is from companies that make pills to keep dysfunctional penii erect.

Bollocks, nothing good comes from 4chan.  Just look at those whom came here from there.  Before, this site wasn't as filled with people that flame people whom have questions about tech.  Actually the worst forum staffers found this site from 4chan.  Sad.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 8, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> Ya that channel is so bad that I complained to them once and they just said "well what do you expect us to play?" I was like um, I dunno maybe screensavers and other programs that were interesting instead of garbage that has Viagra commercials sandwiched inbetween them. That channel is so sad that the only support they can get is from companies that make pills to keep dysfunctional penii erect.


 
offtopic: oh god The ScreenSavers, Gadget Gear, Patrick Norton, Cat Schwartz Leo-Freaking LePorte! Call For Help! good times.....see you live in CA. That's where they would always broadcast until the show told too many hacking tips and reverse engineering help and was chased out. 




ShadowSoldier said:


> I thought they changed their mind and are gonna stay as the G4 network... or that's just Canada.


 

nope..just like how Canada got TechTV for more years extra US chased them out. G4....G4 is now pertains to the the hetro yet obsessed about looks and styles demographic. Esquire.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 8, 2013)

How the hell did Jeff Winger get roped into doing this shit? Should've been Troy and Abed.




stanleyopar2000 said:


> nope..just like how Canada got TechTV for more years extra US chased them out. G4....G4 is now pertains to the the hetro yet obsessed about looks and styles demographic. Esquire.



Nope. Esquire wound up replacing Style instead of G4, which still limps along mostly on the steam of reruns of Heroes and Lost. And year old X-Plays. Just last week I tuned into their big Wii U launch preview. LOL


----------



## beundertaker (Dec 8, 2013)

the highlight was joel shitting all over game devs and shills. The industry is so out of touch with gamers, thank god we can pirate in this day and age.


----------



## hhs (Dec 8, 2013)

Dude... that was painful to watch. There were so many "I feel embarrassed for you" moments. Everyone was flopping everywhere. 

Staging didn't know what they were doing. Cuts were being made too soon and too late. It was like a high school production.



tbgtbg said:


> How the hell did Jeff Winger get roped into doing this shit? Should've been Troy and Abed.


_Troy and Abed in the Morning_ interviewing these studios would have been much too clever for Spike. It would also have been so much better.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> Bollocks, nothing good comes from 4chan.  Just look at those whom came here from there.  Before, this site wasn't as filled with people that flame people whom have questions about tech.  Actually the worst forum staffers found this site from 4chan.  Sad.




Erm
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-isnt-4chan.79197/
That would be a 2008 vintage thread and I could probably go back further. "What is the best flashcart?" and "Can I get a flashcart/flashcard/linker for the lint in my pocket?" has always been a popular question and this place has been able to get a bit toasty.

Anyway did you watch the videos? Not all the segments work and some of the sections are unmistakably 4chan but a lot of it seems to be drawn from people that like and get games.



hhs said:


> Dude... that was painful to watch. There were so many "I feel embarrassed for you" moments. Everyone was flopping everywhere.
> 
> Staging didn't know what they were doing. Cuts were being made too soon and too late. It was like a high school production.



Maybe they decided editing a la youtube cretin was the way the kids like it these days.


----------



## Chocolina (Dec 9, 2013)

I dont watch tv, so irrelevant.


----------



## Speedster (Dec 9, 2013)

The video was removed...by Viacom? Why Viacom of all people?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 9, 2013)

Speedster said:


> The video was removed...by Viacom? Why Viacom of all people?


 

This was produced by Spike TV, and Spike TV is owned by Viacom.

It goes all the way to the top!


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This was produced by Spike TV, and Spike TV is owned by Viacom.
> 
> It goes all the way to the top!


 
A three hour movie was removed by Viacom? Good riddance; that thing, like the actual show, was shit.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 9, 2013)

We got this, so it was totally worth it. Loved to see the Division a bit more, along with South Park. And Joel McHale not giving a shit was just totally hilarious


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Which game won "best idependent games fueled by mountain dew"?


 
In-Dew-pendent.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Which game won "best idependent games fueled by mountain dew"?



Now I have to wonder if that was a typo or a programming joke.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 10, 2013)

video has been pulled from youtube due to TOS violation or such, should remove the link from the main page of gbatemp imho.  maybe put better news up (not a pun or insult intended toward this site or the OP though, just that the video game awards aren't really that good).


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 10, 2013)

The only good thing about them was Joel


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think it was ok, not great or terrible, so I chose other.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm...I voted "what is VGX?", as I haven't heard from them. Or VGA, for that matter (as in a video game show, that is...not as in a monitor connector cable standard).

I've got to admit I don't follow the negativity. My main concern was "why the hell do they have two guests?". As one gets ignored pretty openly, which is...kind of embarrassing. But other than that, I thought it wasn't that bad if you want to see new trailers for upcoming games.

Or am I wrong to compare it to E3?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Hmm...I voted "what is VGX?", as I haven't heard from them. Or VGA, for that matter (as in a video game show, that is...not as in a monitor connector cable standard).
> 
> I've got to admit I don't follow the negativity. My main concern was "why the hell do they have two guests?". As one gets ignored pretty openly, which is...kind of embarrassing. But other than that, I thought it wasn't that bad if you want to see new trailers for upcoming games.
> 
> Or am I wrong to compare it to E3?



E3 = most known US based games trade show outside gaming circles, probably the most known games based trade show outside gaming circles full stop (Tokyo Game show and Gamescom being the only things really brushing up against it).

VGA/VGX = self appointed body gives out awards and is probably the most noted of all those to do it (and every half arsed magazine and web series will have such awards*) outside game circles*= probably the closest thing to the Oscars that the gaming world has. Though perhaps the MTV movie awards is probably closer in spirit.

*other games sites and tech news in general might note what goes with the VGA/VGXs but few will note what goes when it comes to the competition's awards.

Every VGA I have seen has largely been a hugely cobbled together amateur affair. Such is the case for most awards shows I ever see though so I can not be too harsh, they are usually painfully unfunny and worse than other award shows but hey.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 13, 2013)

Is VGX now the Video Game Awards?

My experience with the last VGA (VGX?) was flipping it on with Gahars, seeing them announce their musical performance as My Chemical Romance, and immediately switching to Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 14, 2013)

We need a new poll.  This thread is dead and the youtube video was pulled 2+ weeks ago.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 14, 2013)

Amber Lamps said:


> We need a new poll. This thread is dead and the youtube video was pulled 2+ weeks ago.


 

Sometimes dead is bettah.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 14, 2013)

or thug is lazy >


----------

